# Check out the Picture



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

What is that? an opossum?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> What is that? an opossum?


It is a possum. She loves to show us her kills, she also likes to kill a cat that makes a mistake and she has killed a few of ours too. We finall\y had to stop having cats as pets.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

It is a possum. She loves to show us her kills, she also likes to kill a cat that makes a mistake and she has killed a few of ours too. We finall\y had to stop having cats as pets.
[/quote]

Hilarious!! If she is old, she is showing she has it! Poor little opossum







.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Do you think a 20lb-25lb draw slingshot with .44 lead will be able to down a full grown opposum? Or if the opposum weighs approx 5kg <10lbs? What is the minimum needed? Opposums are much smaller than raccoons


----------

